# Looking for tips from the experienced people ( fat loss )



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

Alright guts im new to this and i was just looking for advice about how to shift some lbs.

ive did a couple of clenbuterol cycles the first one which was tablets from LK labs i think it was it worked wonders i was 17stone and i lost 2 stone in under 4 weeks, gave it up and put a stone back on throu time but i have always kept the other stone off. i went for it again although i cant seem to get a hold of any good clen, these chinese ones that are going about are crap compared to the last batch i had.

im bang on 15stone just now and i was thinking about doing a cycle of something along with hard graft in the gym to get down to around 13 stone or just try and turn everything into muscle

any advice at all would be great thanks

ive also thought about going down the anavar and winstrol route ??


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Best advice is nail your diet, work out your TDEE (Total daily expenditure) and aim for 300-500 cals below this.

Chuck in a few weights/cardio sessions per week.

Stick to it.

Hey presto!


----------



## Ribenaberry (Oct 14, 2013)

Have you considered ephedrine for fat loss and appetite suppression?


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

To be honest my diet is my down fall i think, i just cant seem to nail one down, what you recon just takea week or so to figure out my daily intake and slash it by 300-500 or just as simple as burn off more than what i eat ?


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

no i havent, what would that do for me ? im doing 5k+ jogging on the treadmill and then working different body parts each time in the gym just now 4+ times a week, im on day 4 of doing a 5k then following this 30 day arms and abs routine, i dont know if all this 30 day stuff is just a load of sh**e but im giving it a try anyway


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well get in the diet section loads of advice. slow and steady consitency is key.

but good tips to help on your way are

loads of water and Vit C everyday.

if you want to get ripped low carbs high fat/protein is the way to go for me. depends on your body type and how u deal with carbs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's 99% percent down to diet. I imagine the great weight loss was the clenbuterol making you feel more commited to bigger cause and you were more disciplined.

If you are a big eater, maybe look into Intermittent Fasting. www.leangains.com, there is a lot of bull**** **** and broscience on that site, but the actually protocol is very effective and delivers great results to piggies like me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Be prepared that you probably carry more fat than you think!


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

stumitchell said:


> Alright guts im new to this and i was just looking for advice about how to shift some lbs.
> 
> ive did a couple of clenbuterol cycles the first one which was tablets from LK labs i think it was it worked wonders i was 17stone and i lost 2 stone in under 4 weeks, gave it up and put a stone back on throu time but i have always kept the other stone off. i went for it again although i cant seem to get a hold of any good clen, these chinese ones that are going about are crap compared to the last batch i had.
> 
> ...


hi mate, in 6 months i lost 15 kg. i worked like a bodybuilder but did not eat like one, my diet same as usual but a lot less carbs, try it!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://tracker.dailyburn.com/ is free & will work out the basics for ya


----------



## Ribenaberry (Oct 14, 2013)

Research ephedrine mate. Without going in to detail over the science, it will basically speed up ur metabolism, say ur doing 5k on the treadmill you'll prob do a few k more, it will make you bit hyper and make u wanna train more intensely. It will also supress ur appetite somewat. Epherdrine and/or ECA (ephedrine caffeine aspirin stack) is well know in bodybuilding circles. There are some risks though. I have kept this basic.


----------



## Ribenaberry (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes it is all about diet and cardio to be honest. I only talked about ephedrine because u have mentioned clen. End of the day BB is a drug sport.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Read these mate: http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/

Full diet plans on there too.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

stumitchell said:


> Alright guts im new to this and i was just looking for advice about how to shift some lbs.
> 
> ive did a couple of clenbuterol cycles the first one which was tablets from LK labs i think it was it worked wonders i was 17stone and i lost 2 stone in under 4 weeks, gave it up and put a stone back on throu time but i have always kept the other stone off. i went for it again although i cant seem to get a hold of any good clen, these chinese ones that are going about are crap compared to the last batch i had.
> 
> ...


Read these mate: http://www.musclefood.com/success-stories/

Full diet plans on there too.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Forget eph, forget clen, forget steroids.

Nail your diet first. And once you've done it - stick to it. You need to make this a lifestyle.

Until you've done that, all the assistance in the world won't help you.

Then, and only then, should you consider taking supplements. Don't walk before you can run.


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

all the advice is great guys, just to let use know i started to do like a tracker thing then stoped i dont know why, i just got back from holiday with the lads and here was my stats,

this was on 21/07/13

weight - 15st 9lbs. 99.4kg

height - 5' 8.9 " 1.75m

B.M.i - 32.5

body fat - 24.6%

body fat mass - 24.4 kg whatever that is :s

then i started following a fat burn circuit in the gym just all the usual 1k as fast as u can continous 60seconds reps on certain machines then 3x 1 mins forwar and back on cross trainer etc etc, after doing thst for two weeks and just really cutting out drinking a lot of juice my stats were,

03/08/13

weight - 15st 3lbs 96.7kg

b.m.1 31.6

i only had 50p on me that day so i couldny do the full thing on the scales machine lol

i since weight myself and i was 15st 2lbs then the other night i was 15st bang on

i was thinking if i just revert back to what i was doing in thoes first two weeks where i lost the 6lbs over a period of time i will get to my ideal weight

also it says my ideal weight for my age size bla bla bla should be between 8st 12lbs and 12st but me peronaly i dont want to be that low i want to be a bit beefier if that makes any sence at all


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

sorry for spelling and stuff im on the ipad and i type too quick and just cba fixing it lol


----------



## Ribenaberry (Oct 14, 2013)

> Forget eph, forget clen, forget steroids.
> 
> Nail your diet first. And once you've done it - stick to it. You need to make this a lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Forget steroids??? Is that not going a bit far?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ribenaberry said:


> Forget steroids??? Is that not going a bit far?


 No


----------



## Ribenaberry (Oct 14, 2013)

> No


Fair enough.


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

NotSoBig said:


> Best advice is nail your diet, work out your TDEE (Total daily expenditure) and aim for 300-500 cals below this.
> 
> Chuck in a few weights/cardio sessions per week.
> 
> ...


this sounds like the simple way to do it without over complicating things


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

stumitchell said:


> this sounds like the simple way to do it without over complicating things


reduce carbs


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

bogbrush said:


> reduce carbs


Yeah those evil evil carbs.


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

guys what is the quickest way or how do i to make a new thread, i cant even remember how i made this one, i vand find how to make a thread anywhere


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

OP,

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

1. Enter your details with whatever cal deficit you want to get your macros.

2. Get myfitnesspal app or use the website.

3. Enter what you eat to hit those macros whilst not ignoring the fibre target.

4.????

5. Get lean and profit

That will be £50 please and thank you


----------



## Ribenaberry (Oct 14, 2013)

Go to the home page, scroll down to general conversation and click, then in general conversation on left hand side of the screen click on green button 'start new thread'.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Nail your diet down, you can spend all day in the gym but if your diet is crap, you won't get the results.

Sort your diet out, not just food but drinking water not sugary drinks or tons of alcohol

Do some HIIT cardio and weights a few times a week

Buy some clothes that are too small and use them as a goal to get into them.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

1. zero carb diet, only meat/seafood, eggs, nuts, cheese, cream, whey, veggies, and very low carb fruit

2. ephedrine

3. HGH or ghrp2 + Mod GRF 1-29

4. 4 tablespoons of coconut oil everyday.

ephedrine is a really good appetite suppressant so will make dieting much easier.


----------



## stumitchell (Oct 15, 2012)

wikidme said:


> 1. zero carb diet, only meat/seafood, eggs, nuts, cheese, cream, whey, veggies, and very low carb fruit
> 
> 2. ephedrine
> 
> ...


i thought chesse was bad, what time would i take the ephedrine at and where can i get it from ? and about the eggs i hate eggs and nuts


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Really mate you *dont* need to take a load of gear to lose weight,just sort the diet out do a ton of cardio .The guy who owns my Boxing Gym was World Thai Champ at one point,piled on a ****load of weight after he retired (6 Stone),he lost it buy eating less sh1t and spending half hour a day on the cross trainer.I have knocked off 4 stone so far,all i did was sort my food out,i train 3 times a week,do a bit of boxing itll come off nice and steady.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

stumitchell said:


> i thought chesse was bad, what time would i take the ephedrine at and where can i get it from ? and about the eggs i hate eggs and nuts


simply reduce carbs, no breakfast cerials not even muesli, no beer or fizzy drinks be careful of fruit juices, no bread, so no bacon butties, no cheese ham toasties, no burgers, no crisps or biscuits or chocolate, no pasta, no rice,no potatoes. at first this feels tough but gets better, food bill will half, body will get a kick from good nutients, you dont have to be so strict, once a week have toast or somthing youll be fine, moderate exercise and it will be falling off! around 3 kg a week. try not to usedrugs for weight loss. good luck


----------

